# New gravity feed smoker build-condensation problem!



## tenpointbuck (Apr 24, 2016)

I decided to test fire the gf today maybe a bit prematurely.  I closed off the cook chamber and lit a fire.  I had the charcoal chute sealed and closed but no door in the ash chamber.  Pretty quickly after I got the fire going water just started dripping pretty heavily from the coals above and the the cook chamber walls were completely covered... I decided to open charcoal chute and the lid was covered in water as well.  One thing to note is that I still don't have it insulated as this was just a test so I could find any air leaks in the welds before it's all buttoned up.  

Is this all due to the temperature difference of hot air and cold box?  Is it excessive air with no door on ash box to regulate?  I just want to make sure I don't have a bigger problem than I think.  I personally think it's just an uninsulated box issue.

Thanks in advance!

[ATTACHMENT=2769][ATTACHMENT=2770][ATTACHMENT=2771][ATTACHMENT=2772]image.jpeg (1,302k. jpeg file)[/ATTACHMENT][/ATTACHMENT][/ATTACHMENT][/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## daveomak (Apr 25, 2016)

One product of combustion is water....   Open the unit up and operate exactly as you will when smoking....  You will still have condensate until the interior of the smoker gets above ambient....   Good lesson.....   that will show you when you can put the meat in the smoker....  Also, the meat must always be above ambient before you add smoke or it will be wet and smoke and water create "acid rain" and the meat will be black and taste like DO-DO......


----------



## tenpointbuck (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks for the information.  I was just shocked at how much water was being produced. I did find a few spots Where smoke was making it through pin holes in the welds so mission accomplished.  In the future when I have it buttoned up would it be better to leave door to cook chamber open a little while as the coals get going? Maybe this would lesson the water buildup in cook chamber?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 25, 2016)

You need a bigger exhaust.....


----------



## tenpointbuck (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh no.  Say it ain't so!  I currently have a 4 inch pipe for the exhaust. The intake will be regulated by a 2" fp ball valve.  I thought for sure this was gonna be sufficient based some other builds I have seen.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 25, 2016)

HOLD IT !!!!    I'm answering 2 threads about moisture at the same time....    I screwed up....  Forget that post.... 

Dave


----------

